
SpaceX is moving its Mars spaceship and booster work to Texas - velmu
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-port-of-la-20190116-story.html
======
api
It wouldn't surprise me if they move all production there. It's an easier and
cheaper place to build things if for no other reason than land and labor costs
and it's much closer to all but retrograde launch sites.

They'll probably keep management and high level R&D in LA.

